# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  μετασχηματιστης υψηλης τασης

## pizza1993

Καλησπέρα!Ψάχνω ενα μετασχηματιστή υψηλής τάσης!Τον χρειαζομαι για μια εργασια(πηνιο τεσλα).Εχω χρησιμοποιησει flyback μετασχηματιστες οδηγουμενους με zvs mazilli driver αλλα δεν με ικανοποιησαν,ετσι τωρα ψαχνω τους λεγομενους neon sign transformers.Μηπως ξερεται που μπορω να βρω ενα τετοιο?Μου ειπαν αν ζητησω απο μαγαζι για φωτεινες επιγραφες ισως εχουν καποιο παλιο και μου χαρισουν,ισχυει?...Αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε που μπορω να βρω ενα τετοιο ή εστω καποιον αλλο μεασχηματιστη υψηλης τασης θα σας ημουν ευγνωμων!!! 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!Καλυνυχτα σας!

----------


## bekawasg13

γεια σου. πολλαπλασιαστης αυτοκινητου δεν κανει???

----------


## andrewsweet4

μπα... δεν κοβω να κανει... αφου εχει δοκιμασει ηδη flyback που ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα, αν οχι καλυτερο... και με ZVS driver που του εχει βαλει,βγαζει και περισοττερα μιλιαμπερ στην εξοδο... τον πολλαπλασιαστη αυτοκινητου δεν μπορεις να τον πιεσεις αρκετα, γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εχει τοσο καλη μονωση κα ιβραχυκυκλωνει εσωτερικα αν ανεβασεις τα Kilovolt...

----------


## andrewsweet4

το καλο με τα neon sign transformers ειναι 

1ον) δουλευουν απευθειας απο ταση δικτυου χωρις οδηγους, και

2ον) βγαζουν αρκετα μΑ στην εξοδο...

Για tesla coil που θελει το παιδι,αυτου του ειδους οι Μ/Τ ενδυκνυνται... Φιλε μου κοιτα επισης για furnance ignition transformers (ή καπως ετσι γραφεται τελος παντων) αν ψωνιζεις απο εξωτερικο... κανουν πολυ καλα τη δουλεια που θελεις... αν θες βοηθεια/καποια απορια που μπορω να απαντησω πανω στο προτζεκτ σου, γραψε μου πμ η κατι τετοιο και θα δω τι μπορω να κανω... εχω πειραματιστει αρκετα με ηψυλη ταση γι'αυτο...

----------


## luhe98922

Κοίτα, ρώτα αν  θες κάποιον γνωστό σου ηλεκτρολόγο που να ασχολείται με μαγαζιά, εγώ από γνωστό μου πήρα Μ/Σ που τον είχε βγάλει από παλιά επιγραφή. Εναλλακτική λύση είναι να κοιτάξεις στο μοναστηράκι/γκάζι αλλά δεν ξέρεις και εντελώς τι παίρνεις... Φυσικά στο τέλος μπορείς να πας και σε μαγαζί που ασχολείται με φωτεινες επιγραφές αλλά πιθανότατα θα σου κοστίσει... εγώ τρέχω το δικό μου με δυο Μ/Σ παράλληλα εναν 7ΚV και εναν 9ΚV οπότε συνολικά τρέχει με περίπου 8KV 60mA... (η photo του avatar μου ειναι το τελικο αποτέλεσμα).

----------


## luhe98922

ΑΑΑΑ μπράβο όπως είπε κι ο ανδρέας υπάρχουν και οι Μ/Σ που κάνουν την ανάφλεξη σε καυστήρες πετρελαίου. (OBIT -oil burner ignition transformer- θα τους δεις σε site για πηνία τέσλα) και έχουν παρόμοια χαρακτηριστηκά με τους νεον... αλλά θα χρειαστείς Μ/Σ "συνεχούς λειτουργίας" (οι άλλοι είναι για μικρά χρονικά διαστήματα λειτουργίας). Ρώτα σε κάποιον που να επισκευάζει καυστήρες. Μου είχαν πει φιλική τιμη για ένα γουμαράκι κοντά 15KV 30mA από καυστήρα για μαζούτ γυρω στα 100-130 ευρώ.

----------


## luhe98922

Και τέλος ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να χρησιμοποιήσεις πολλαπλασιαστή αυτοκινήτου... το "μικρό" μου πηνιάκι με τέτοιο δουλεύει. Το έφτιαξα με βάση ένα σχέδιο ιστοσελίδας που δεν υπάρχει τώρα... αλλά νομίζω οτι μπορώ να το βρώ ίσως... στα αρχεία μου...

νατο:  
λέει οτι είναι solid state αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι... αν δεις το schematic θα καταλάβεις.. :Smile:

----------


## luhe98922

Συγγνώμη και για τα πολλά posts αλλά πρέπει και να ρωτήσω... πρέπει να ειναι "παραδοσιακό" το πηνίο, η μπορεί να είναι και solid state? γιατί αν θες solid state αυτό φτιάχνεται σχετικά εύκολα (με μερικές μετατροπές) και έχει πολυ καλά αποτελέσματα (το έχω φτιάξει)... (και ειναι και αυτοσυντονιζόμενο!!!) από αυτό το site www.stevehv.4hv.org που έχει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα σχέδια για πηνία τέσλα κάποια απο τα οποία έφιαξα και κάποια απο τα οποία θελω να φτιάξω... ορίστε: www.stevehv.4hv.org/SSTC5.htm

----------


## pizza1993

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις!Δηλαδη αν παω σε μαγαζι που φτιαχνει επιγραφες νεον δεν θα εχουν καποιο παλιο,και αν εχουν ποσο θα μου κοστισει?Παντος εγω φτιαχνω ενα μικρο πηνιο τεσλα(14cm x 5cm) αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω καλα αποτελεσματα απο τον flyback...Τον οδηγω με zvs και 12v 10Α PC PSU..Μηπως ειναι λιγη η ισχης που του βαζω?Μπορω να συνδεσω σε σειρα με το PSU εναν απλο μετασχηματιστη να παρω 24V?

----------


## luhe98922

Εξαρτάται από το μαγαζί αν θα έχουν παλιούς... εγώ είχα ρωτήσει και μου είπαν οτι δεν τους κρατανε επειδή μπορεί να μην είναι αξιόπιστοι... Τώρα σε άλλο μαγαζί δεν ξέρω τι θα σου πούνε... (εγώ είχα ρωτήσει στην Λάρισα δεν θυμάμαι που ακριβώς). Ένας καινούριος στα 10KV θα βγεί γυρω στο κατοστάρικο... (παραπάνω τάση λίγο δυσκολα γιατί απ'οσο ξέρω απαγορεύεται στην ευρωπαική ένωση). Μεταχειρισμένος δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να στον χαρίσουν όπως λες, μπορεί και να δώσεις 40, 50 , 80 ποιός ξέρει...

Για το μέγεθος που κάνεις νομίζω οτι ένας πολλαπλασιαστής αυτοκινήτου μπορεί να σου κάνει... για τον flyback δεν ξέρω... έχω δεί κυκλώματα zvs να βγάζουν περισσότερη ισχύ από Μ/Σ νέον, αλλά το δικό σου τι κάνει? Δεν θα υπερθερμαίνεται σαν τρελό? (είναι φτιαγμένο για 1-2mA το πολύ απ'οσο ξέρω). Καταρχας είναι από καινούρια τηλεόραση ή από παλιά ο flyback? έχει σημασία γιατί οι καινούριοι βγάζουν DC ενώ οι παλιοί AC... ένας καινούριος δεν θα σου κάνει...
postαρε φωτο... τι σύρμα χρησιμοποίησες? τι σχέδιο? (πρωτεύον, δευτερεύον, tank πυκνωτής, spark gap, topload) . Και τι εννοείς οτι δεν έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα? καθόλου τάση στο δευτερεύον ή μικρός σπινθήρας??

Και καλά αυτό με το να συνδέσεις  Μ/Σ για 24V στο τροφοδοτικό πώς προτείνεις δλδ να το κάνεις :Huh: ?

----------


## pizza1993

Ελεγα να συνδεσω σε σειρα με το τροφοδοτικο εναν απλο μετασχηματιστη να αθροιστουν τα δυναμικα τους...Τωρα οσο για το πηνιο τεσλα δεν το εχω στησει ακομα να το αναψω...Εχω φτιαξει ομως ολα τα κομματια του,απλα ο flyback μου βγαζει ενα μικρο μοβ με λιγο ασπρο κεραυνο οποτε δεν ξερω αν θα παρω τπτ..Τωρα για πυκνωτες εχω φτιαξει leyden jar με μπουκαλια μπυρας(2 λεω να χρησιμοποιησω για αρχη,γυρω στα 2-3nF),για spark gap δυο βιδες γυρω στο 0,3mm αποσταση και τις ψυχω με ενα ανεμιστηρα αυτοσχεδιο απο παλιο μοτερ!Για primary coil εχω κανει ενα τυπου flat με 1,3mm διαμετρο συρμα χαλκινο αλλα δεν ξερω ποσες ακριβως σπειρες να κανω(λεω να αρχισω με 15),επισης για δευτερευον χρησιμοποιησα 0,2mm πηνιοσυρμα και εχω κανει 700-750σπειρες υψους 14cm αν και λεω να το μεγαλωσω το δευτερευον στα 25cm ωστε ο λογος της διαμετρου προς το υψος να γινει 1/5!Για πυκνωτες τι προτεινεις?Πλαστικο η γυαλι για διηλεκτρικο?

ΠΣ.Ο flyback ειναι καινουριο φτιαγμενος για dc..Μου ειπαν πως το Ac δεν κανει καλα για πηνιο τεσλα!

----------


## andrewsweet4

αν ειναι τοσο μικρη η κατασκευη τοτε γινεται και με πολλαπλασιαστη αυτοκινητου. απλα νομιζα οτι πηγαινες για κατι μεγαλυτερο... αυτο με τα τροφοδοτικα στη σειρα, να το προσεξεις λιγο αν θα το κανεις, γιατι το δευτερο τροφοδοτικο που θα χρησιμοποιησεις, θα πρεπει να εχει απομονωμενο το πρωτευων και δευτερευων πηνειο τελειως. επισης θα πρεπει να μπορει να αντεχει 10Α... τελος, αν πας να συνδεσεις σαν δευτερο τροφοδοτικο, τροφοδοτικο switching απο υπολογιστη παλι, μαλλον θα δημιουργησεις προβλημα/βαραχυκυκλωμα... Δεν ξερω ακομα το γιατι, αλλα αν θελεις να συνδεσεις δυο τροφοδοτικα υπολογιστων σε σειρα για να παρεις 24βολτ, πρεπει να αφαιρεσεις τη γειωση τροφοδοσιας στο ενα με οτι συνεπειες μπορει να εχει αυτο... μαλλον η εσωτερικη τους συνδεση προκκαλει τετοιου ειδους προβληματα, δεν ξερω..... απλα ετυχε να κανω την ιδια ερωτηση στο φορουμ πριν καιρο και μου απαντησαν αυτο.

----------


## luhe98922

παρεμπιπτόντως εγώ όλα μου τα πηνία (εκτος αυτών με τις λυχνίες) με AC τα τρέχω. Πού είδες οτι είναι καλύτερα το DC?

----------


## andrewsweet4

??ποιος ειπε οτι ειναι καλυτερα το DC? DC ειναι μονο η ταση του τροφοδοτικου, που μετα απο το περασμα μεσα απ'το κυκλωμα του driver γινεται ψευδο-AC...

----------


## luhe98922

dc θα είναι η τάση που θα δεί ο κυρίως πυκνωτής και μετα με το spark gap γίνεται παλμικο/διακοπτόμενο περίπου. απλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλύτερα.
δλδ υπάρχουν ειδικά σχέδια για dc πηνία ενώ το γενικότερο είναι με ac

----------


## pizza1993

Στο 4hv.com σιτε μου ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται να τρεξω spark gap πηνιο με ac old flyback!

----------


## luhe98922

σωστά!! τώρα το θυμάμαι... είχα προσπαθήσει να κάνω κάτι με solid state Μ/Σ από νέον και λόγω συχνότητας (20KHZ και πάνω) βούλωνε με τον πυκνωτή... οπότε ναι πράγματι επειδή το flyback τρέχει σε τέτοιες συχνότητες είναι καλύτερα το dc.
επειδή ο Μ/Σ νεον τρέχει σε συχνότητα δικτύου (50Hz) δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα...

----------


## valis

> Στο 4hv.com σιτε μου ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται να τρεξω spark gap πηνιο με ac old flyback!



Καλύτερα προσπάθησε να κάνεις ένα σωστό zvs πριν προχωρήσεις στο tesla. Ακολούθα τις οδηγίες που σου είπαν στο 4hv.org και βρες για αρχή ένα τροφοδοτικό 24 v τουλάχιστον 8A.
Το δικό μου zvs δούλεψε με την πρώτη (24V).
Στην συνέχεια βάλε σαν στόχο τα 6 kv dc ( ανόρθωση + φίλτρο ) και μετά ξεκίνα τις δοκιμές.
Κάπου στην πιάτσα κυκλόφορεί tesla που είχε για τροφοδοσία πολλ/στή αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## luhe98922

> Κάπου στην πιάτσα κυκλόφορεί tesla που είχε για τροφοδοσία πολλ/στή αυτοκινήτου.



  Έχω ανεβάσει ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο παρακάτω (λέει οτι είναι solid state αλλα βασικά είναι με spark gap απλα χρησιμοποιεί solid state ηλεκτρονικα για να τρέξει τον πολλαπλασιαστή)

----------


## pizza1993

πως μπορω να υπολογισω τα volt και τα mA που βγαζω απο τον flyback με βαση το κεραυνο που μου δινει?

----------


## valis

> Έχω ανεβάσει ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο παρακάτω (λέει οτι είναι solid state αλλα  βασικά είναι με spark gap απλα χρησιμοποιεί solid state ηλεκτρονικα για  να τρέξει τον πολλαπλασιαστή)



Ναι κάτι τέτοιο εννοώ αλλά δεν βρίσκω το λινκ.
Αυτό είναι ότι πρέπει για να αποκτήσει εμπειρία με την υψηλή τάση, και μετα πάει για sgtc.
Αν πάει για μ/τ νέον (κανονικό μ/τ) θα πληρώσει πολλά και θα είναι και πιο επικίνδυνο.
Με λιγότερο απο 50€ παίρνει ένα τροφοδοτικό 24V @ 14 A και μετά κάνει ότι γουστάρει με το zvs.

----------


## luhe98922

εγώ με τα μούτρα βούτηξα και ζω ακόμα... πάντως ναι θέλει λίγα "προκαταρκτικα" με μικρούς drivers για εξοικείωση..
τώρα για τάσεις και εντάσεις: περίπου 10-12KV κάνουν σπινθήρα σε απόσταση ενός εκατοστού. (το κρινεις απο την ελάχιστη αποσταση που ισα ισα σκάει σπινθήρας)
Τώρα όσο πιό πολύ μπορείς να τραβήξεις τα καλωδια και να "ανοίξεις" τον σπινθήρα πριν διακοπεί τόσο περισσότερο ρεύμα δίνει ο Μ/Σ σου. Δεν υπάρχει από όσο ξερω εύκολος τρόπος να το κρίνεις με το μάτι... πάντως το οτι γίνεται άσπρος λίγο ο σπινθήρας σημαίνει οτι έχει καμια 10αρια και πανω ισως ma να σου δώσει... (αν και δεν είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρος για το νούμερο, μπορεί να πεταξα πατάτα)
Κάνε το εξής: φέρε τα καλώδια κοντά και δές σε ποιά απόσταση σκάει ο σπινθήρας. από αυτό θα καταλάβεις περίπου την τάση.
μετά αρχισε να απομακρύνεις σιγά σιγά τα καλώδια και δωσε μας αναφορα πόσο περίπου "άνοιξε" ο σπινθήρας πριν διακοπεί. Επίσης πες αν πύρωσαν τα καλώδια, αν έλιωσε λίγο η άκρη τους κλπ.

----------


## luhe98922

> Ναι κάτι τέτοιο εννοώ αλλά δεν βρίσκω το λινκ.



 Αν ψάχνεις για μια ιστοσελίδα antoon uoguelph VA3AVR και κατι τέτοια την έχουν κατεβάσει... και είχε διάφορα ωραία σχεδιάκια...

----------


## pizza1993

Σκαει στο 1εκ. και μπορω να τον τραβηξω μεχρι τα 3-3,5εκ.!Το καλωδιο που εχω βαλει στο γειωμενο πολο το λιωνει τελειως,γιαυτο του εβαλα ενα μεγαλο συνδετηρα που ακομα κι αυτος μετα απο 10 δευτερολεπτα αρχιζει και κοκκινιζει!Oσο για το τροφοδοτικο δεν λεει να δωσω ~30 ευρω χωρις να κανω και τελεια την δουλεια μου...

----------


## luhe98922

γύρω στα 10KV λοιπόν και αρκετούλια mA. Καλά είναι μάλλον για το μεγεθος που θέλεις. (και αν πάρεις και 24voltο τροφοδοτικό :Biggrin: )

----------


## valis

> Αν ψάχνεις για μια ιστοσελίδα antoon uoguelph VA3AVR και κατι τέτοια την  έχουν κατεβάσει... και είχε διάφορα ωραία σχεδιάκια...



Το βρήκα [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKorHXGz0EQ"]YouTube- Ignition coil powered tesla coil[/ame] δεν γράφει λεπτομέρειες αλλά
αυτός πρέπει να είναι μέλος του hvorg οπότε πρέπει να γράφει λεπτομέρειες εκεί.
Το βασικό είναι να τελειώσει τo zvs και μετά προχωράει και σε κάτι τέτοιο, νομιζω ότι μοιάζει πολύ με αυτό που θέλει.

Αυτό το λινκ εννοείς ? http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/

----------


## luhe98922

μάλλον πρέπει να πειράξω το δικό μου με τον πολλαπλασιαστή γιατί τέτοιον σπινθήρα δεν κανει ακόμα...

----------


## pizza1993

εδω ειναι ενα βιντεο απο ενα παλικαρι του 4hv που εχει κανει παππαδες με flyback!Ακομα και με single transistor driver για τον flyback βγαζει καλους κεραυνους!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-aFIZkMyck"]YouTube- Little Flyback Tesla Coil - Going crazy[/ame]

----------


## luhe98922

Ωραίος! αλλά δεν είναι με ενα τρανζιστορ, είναι με ZVS που τραβάει 10Α!

----------


## pizza1993

Αυτο ειναι με zvs ειναι η δευτερη εκδοση του...Στο 4hv εχει ανεβασει και το πρωτο του με μικροτερους σπινθυρες αλλα απλο οδηγο!

----------


## valis

απο την στιγμη που ο σπινθήρας στο δικό σου φαίνεται οκ απο ισχύ, ξεκίνα για το πηνίο.
με 12 V @ 8Α δεν γίνεται να πετύχεις περισσότερη έξοδο. Εχω κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο και στα 12 V
πάει μέχρι εκεί. Είχα βάλει τα irfp460.

----------


## luhe98922

ναι, go for it

----------


## pizza1993

Οκ αν και εχω δει πολλα βιντεακια με 12v βγαζουν τεραστιους σπινθυρες!Λοιπον για το πηνιο τωρα λεω να αντικαταστησω το δευτερευων(14εκ.) με ενα 25εκ ωστε να εχει αντι για 750σπειρες γυρω στις 1300 + οτι αφου εχω 5εκ διαμετρο σωληνα για δευτερευων ξερω οτι χρειαζομαι 1/5 λογο διαμετρου προσ υψος αρα το 25εκ ειναι οτι πρεπει..Εσεις τι λετε?Επισης για προτευον χρησιμοποιο χαλκινο συρμα 1,3χιλ. διαμετρου..Με ποσες σπειρες να αρχίσω?Τελος για πυκνωτες λεω να χρησιμοποιησω δυο τυπου leyden με αλατονερο και αλουμενοχαρτο σε μπουκαλια μπυρας(γυαλινα)!

----------


## luhe98922

οι πυκνωτές καλοί είναι για αρχη. επίσης το πρωτεύον καλό είναι ξεκίνα με 20 σπείρες κ βλέπεις.
Τώρα, έχεις τυλίξει ήδη το δευτερεύον και θες να τυλίξεις καινούριο?? εγώ θα έλεγα ξεκίνα με αυτό και δες πώς σου βγαίνει... κάνε και ΄ένα τοροιδες για να του βάλεις πάνω... στείλε μου το mail σου να στο στείλω αν θες, είναι 600κB και δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω εδώ...  (είναι κι αυτο από σελιδα που δεν το έχει πια ανεβασμένο)

----------


## pizza1993

Να ρωτησω πως γινεται να τεσταρω τους πυκνωτες χωρις να τους συνδεσω στον flyback?Εχω ακουσει απο τηλεοραση..Ξερεται καναν αλλο καλο τροπο?

PS:Ενας απο τους δυο πυκνωτες μου εχει κανα δυο τρυπουλες στο αλουμινοχαρτο λετε να πειραζει?

----------


## luhe98922

δεν πειράζει. 
ναι μπορείς να γειώσεις τον έναν πόλο του πυκνωτή και με τον άλλον να "χαιδεύεις" την οθόνη μιας τηλεόρασης με καθοδικό σωλήνα (όχι πλασμα ή LCD). Αλλά είναι πιό εύκολο να τους συνδέσεις κατευθείαν στον Μ/Σ... το ίδιο πράγμα είναι λίγο πολύ απλά πιο αργό με την TV

----------


## valis

> Να ρωτησω πως γινεται να τεσταρω τους πυκνωτες χωρις να τους συνδεσω  στον flyback?Εχω ακουσει απο τηλεοραση..Ξερεται καναν αλλο καλο τροπο?



Σε πηνίο tesla  :Very Happy: 

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να δοκιμασεις, εκτός αν θέλεις να μετρήσεις χωρητικότητα.
Για τρυπούλες στο αλουμινόχαρτο μην σε ανησυχεί, αν τρυπήσει το γυαλί τότε αξίζει ένα νέο τόπικ.

----------


## pizza1993

Nα ρωτησω,ο πατος του δευτερευοντος πηνιου πρεπει να ειναι στο ιδιο επιπεδο/υψος με το πρωτευον?Αν οχι ποση πρεπει να ειναι η αποσταση?Σας επισυναπτω φωτογραφιες και βιντεο με το set up μου...Ποσο εκτιματε τα volt και τα mA με βαση το βιντεο?Μολις το τραβηξα εξεπλαγην..Στην πραγματικοτητα ο σπυνθηρας ειναι πολυ πιο αδυναμος,ο φακος τον αλλαζει..Τωρα καταλαβαινω πως γινεται στο youtube και βγαζουν θηρια σπυνθηρες....









VIDEO: http://www.mediafire.com/?jgiwwdyjwti

----------


## luhe98922

μεταξύ 10 και 20 mA ίσως? :Huh:  Και κάτι παραπάνω απο 10KV ίσως...
Λοιπόν, σύνδεσέ το ντέ! :Biggrin: 
Πιθανότατα δεν θα συμβεί τιποτα την πρώτη φορά που θα το βάλεις μπρός. θα θέλει συντονισμό... και μέρος αυτού είναι να βρείς και πόσο περίπου πιό πάνω από το πρωτεύον θα πρέπει να είναι το δευτερεύον...

----------


## andrewsweet4

Υπαρχει τυπος για να υπολογιζεις την ταση που παραγεις... βρισκεται εδω:

http://www.kronjaeger.com/hv/hv/msr/spk/index.html

θα βοηθηθεις αρκετα πιστευω...

----------


## andrewsweet4

λιγο ασχετο, αλλα μπορει να βοηθησει... μια πολυ καλη και φθηνη πηγη υψηλης τασεις ειναι και οι μετασχηματιστες φουρνων μικροκυμματων. μπορεις να βρεις τετοιους και τζαπα απο χαλασμενα φουρνακια... μπορεις μαλιστα να συνδεσεις και μερικους απο αυτους παραλληλα και να παρεις περισσοττερα μιλιαμπερ... και ολα αυτα κατευθειαν απ'το δικτυο χωρις οδηγους :Smile:  οι μ/τ αυτοι ειναι περιπου: 2kV, 1000VA

----------


## pizza1993

> λιγο ασχετο, αλλα μπορει να βοηθησει... μια πολυ καλη και φθηνη πηγη υψηλης τασεις ειναι και οι μετασχηματιστες φουρνων μικροκυμματων. μπορεις να βρεις τετοιους και τζαπα απο χαλασμενα φουρνακια... μπορεις μαλιστα να συνδεσεις και μερικους απο αυτους παραλληλα και να παρεις περισσοττερα μιλιαμπερ... και ολα αυτα κατευθειαν απ'το δικτυο χωρις οδηγους



Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια αλλα απο οσο εχω ψαξει και διαβασει οι μετασχ. φουρνων(ΜΟΤ αν δεν κανω λαθος) ειναι θανατηφοροι...

Εdit:Ο τυπος υπολογιζει οτι το 1mm μηκος του σπινθηρα αντιστοιχει σε 3kv,απο οσο ηξερα το 1mm αντιστοιχει σε 1kv.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια αλλα απο οσο εχω ψαξει και διαβασει οι μετασχ. φουρνων(ΜΟΤ αν δεν κανω λαθος) ειναι θανατηφοροι...



γιατι οι αλλοι δεν ειναι θανατηγοροι??? μαλλον ακουσες περισσοτερα για την λυχνια magnetron που εχουν μεσα...

----------


## luhe98922

Βασικά οι MOT (microwave oven transformer) βγάζουν 2000V 500mA (εως και 1Α με modα)... Είναι άχρηστοι γιά τέτιου είδους πηνίο τέσλα λόγω "πολύ χαμηλής" τάσης. Είναι χρήσιμοι για πηνία τέσλα με λυχνίες όμως αν θες να ασχοληθείς μετα... 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΙ, δεν χαρίζουν δεύτερες ευκαιρίες...

----------


## valis

> Ο τυπος υπολογιζει οτι το 1mm μηκος του σπινθηρα αντιστοιχει σε  3kv,απο οσο ηξερα το 1mm αντιστοιχει σε 1kv.



Εξαρτάται απο την μορφή του ηλεκτρόδιου την υγρασία και αλλα πολλά. Χοντρικά είναι 30kv/cm

Απο τάση είσαι εντάξει, απο ρευμα είσαι σχετικά χαμηλά, αλλά μην το σκευτεσαι προχώρα στην κατασκευή.
Σου λείπει πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης για την ΥΤ, spark gap και topload
Φτιάξε και ένα chickenstick  :Scared:  γιατι η μόνωση του μυτοτσίμπιδου δεν αντέχει τέτοιες τάσεις 
http://4hv.org/e107_plugins/forum/fo...ic.php?39554.0

----------


## pizza1993

Για chickenstick εχω ενα pvc σωληνα γυρω στο 1,5μ..αλλα εκτως απο μυτοτσιμπιδο χρησιμοποιω και  γαντια σιλικονης!

----------


## luhe98922

για διάβαστε εδώ...http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/dcresist.html αυτά που έλεγα γιά τα πιό σύνθετα σχέδια για DC πηνία τέσλα... θα έλεγα να μην βάλεις πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης... άσε που θα σε δυσκολέψει ίσως να βρεις, (αν τον φτάξεις θα έχεις απλά περισσότερα μπουκάλια μπύρας)

----------


## pizza1993

Πηγα σημερα και ζητησα ενα neon μετασχηματιστη και μου ειπε θα ξυλωσει απο μια παλια επιγραφη την Πεμπτη και θα μου δωσει...Για να δουμε θα μου ζητησει λεφτα...Ποσα volt/mA χρειαζομαι για ενα μετριο πηνιο τεσλα γυρω στα 40εκ. υψος?

----------


## valis

> Ποσα volt/mA χρειαζομαι για ενα μετριο πηνιο τεσλα γυρω στα 40εκ. υψος?



Αν σου δώσει τον μ/τ δωρεάν, πάρτον ότι και να είναι. Για μεταχειρισμένο μην δώσεις πάνω απο 40 ευρω. Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση
Αν βρεις 8kv 30 mA ή εκει γύρω ( ~300VA) είναι ότι πρέπει.

Υπ όψιν ότι αν τα καταφέρεις με το zvs μετράει πολύ περισσότερο απο "άλλο ένα sgtc".

Βρήκα και top load σε καλή τιμή http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30081467

----------


## pizza1993

Τι εννοεις μετραει πολυ περισσοτερο απο αλλο ενα sgtc?Αμα βρω τελικα ενα nst 8-9kv 30mA θα χρησιμοποιησω εκεινο αφου με το zvs και θα εχω προβλημα θερμανσης του flyback/mosfets αλλα και θα ειναι και πιο αδυναμος σε σχεση με τον nst!Κατι ασχετο...μπορω να συνδεσω πολους flyback σε σειρα/παραλληλα για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα?

----------


## andrewsweet4

νομιζω πως γινεται υπο καποιες προυποθεσεις:

1. τα flyback να ειναι ιδια
2. να οδηγουνται ολα με τον ιδιο driver σε ιδια συχνοτητα κλπ.
3. το να τα συνδεσεις σε σειρα θεωρητικα λειτουργει, αλλα ανεβαινωντας δραματικα η ταση, μπορει να περασεις την εσωτερικη αντοχη του  flyback για self arcing και να αρχισει να πεταει σπινθηρες εσωτερικα, με αποτελεσμα να τους καταστρεψεις. Πολλοι που κανουν διαφορα τετοια, βυθιζουν τους Μ/Τ σε ορυκτελαιο που ειναι ηλεκτρικα μη αγωγιμο, για να αποφυγουν αυτο το φαινομενο

----------


## valis

> Τι εννοεις μετραει πολυ περισσοτερο απο αλλο ενα sgtc?



Εννοω ότι είναι αρκετά πιο δύσκολο να κάνεις ένα sgtc να δουλεψει με zvs απο το να το κάνεις με nst.

Αυτή την στιγμή έχεις 2 επιλογές:
NST με σίγουρα αποτελέσματα αλλά με πιθανό κόστος 
ZVS που το έχεις ήδη.
Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να πληρώσεις τον μ/τ ή τον βρεις τσάμπα παρτον
Αν έχεις πρόβλημα με €, συνεχίζεις με αυτά που έχεις και ανοίγεις ένα νέο τοπικ με το πως θα ξεζουμίσεις ένα 12βολτο zvs

----------


## pizza1993

Τελικα στο κλειδαραδικο(ελεγε πως φτιαχνει και φωτεινες επιγραφες) που πηγα ειχε μονο μετασχηματιστες για halogen λαμπες και οχι για νεον...Θα παω να ρωτησω και σε ενα κανονικο επιγραφοποιηο που φτιαχνει και νεον επιγραφες και θα δω...Οταν λες να ξεζουμισω τι εννοεις?Θεμα tuning του πηνιου η να πεξω με τον οδηγο?

----------


## pizza1993

Να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα!Ποση αποσταση να αφησω αναμεσα στους ηλεκτροδοτες του spark gap?Εχω αφησει γυρω στα 0,3mm καλα ειναι?

----------


## andrewsweet4

αυτο εξαρταται απο πολλους παραγοντες... την αποσταση θα την βρεις περισσοτερο πειραματικα...

----------


## herctrap

nst?
zvs?

οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου μερικων KV γιατι θελουν driver?

δεν εχεις απο την μια μερια 12V εισοδο και απο την αλλη μερικα KV

δεν ειναι DC ε?

----------


## valis

> Τελικα στο κλειδαραδικο(ελεγε πως φτιαχνει και φωτεινες επιγραφες) που  πηγα ειχε μονο μετασχηματιστες για halogen λαμπες.....



Το κόβω δύσκολο να βρεις nst τσάμπα. Ασε που μπορεί να μην στον δώσουν για να μην τσιγαριστής. Πήγαινε όμως στο επιγραφάδικο να δούμε τι θα βγει.

Για να ξεζουμίσεις το zvs πρέπει να απαντήσεις στα εξής:
Εχεις πρόσβαση σε καμμένα τροφοδοτικά pc και οθόνες ?
Μπορείς να πειράξεις το τροφοδοτικό να ανέβει η έξοδος πανω απο τα 12?
Εχεις και ένα δακτυλίδι φερίτη να σου πω ένα κόλπο να μην κάνεις τύλιγμα με μεσαία λήψη?

Επιπλέον χρειάζεσαι 2χ 470 Ω 2W Ανθρακα, 2 ζενερ 18v (όχι 12V) και ένα πυκνωτή mkp γύρω στο μF

----------


## pizza1993

Λοιπον στο τροφοδοτικο δεν εχω προσβαση γιατι ενα εχω και δεν ρισκαρω να το χαλασω...Αμα βρω αλλο κατι γινεται.Τωρα για οθονες εχω ξυλωσει μεχρι ωρας ηδη τρεις και εχω ακομα αλλες τρεις τουλαχιστον!Για φεριτι πηγα στον Φανο και πηρα ενα που εχω υπολογισει απο τα χαρακτηρηστικα του οτι με 5 σπειρες βγαινουν 47-53uΗ οποτε του εχω κανει 5 σπειρες!Για ζενερ χρησιμοποιω 12v και για πυκνωτη εναν ΜΚP μεγαλο 3,3uF στα 250v!Τελος για αντιστασεις χρησιμοποιω 2 των 470ohm 5W!

Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το κυκλωμα μου και απο το πρωτευον πηνιο!Τι λετε ειναι καλο το πρωτευον να το κολισω με σιλικονι να τελιωνω?

----------


## valis

Δεν ξέρω και τόσο καλά απο τεσλα αλλά με τέτοιο πρωτεύον  θες νστ τουλάχιστον 400VA.
Πάμε λοιπόν στο zvs. 
Α. ο πυκνωτής πρέπει να είναι ΠΑΝΩ στο flyback
B. το πηνίο (αυτό με το άσπρο δακτυλίδι) είναι πολύ μικρό. Με δοκιμές που έκανα σε zvs με τροφοδοσία 26vdc κατάληξα στα πηνία της φωτό


Το δακτυλίδι το βρήκα τυλιγμένο απο τροφοδοτικό pc
Το μεγάλο είναι απο πυρήνα flyback και έχει διάκενο 0.1mm
Δεν τα έχω μετρήσει αλλά μπορώ να το κάνω κάποια στιγμή

Απο την στιγμή που έχεις αρκετές οθόνες αρχισε το ξύλωμα. Εχουν ένα σωρό υλικά που δεν τα βρίσκεις εύκολα.
Τροφοδοτικά pc πετάνε με το σωρό όσοι κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις & επισκευές
Αν έχεις γνωστο μαγαζί ρώτα γιατί είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να σου χαρίσουν καμμένο τροφοδοτικό απο μεταχειρισμένο νστ

----------


## pizza1993

Τι εννοεις πανω στο flyback?να συνδεεται με κοντο καλωδιο απευθιας στο primary του flyback?
Ασχετο,γινεται να χρησιμοποιησω ως πηγη για τον zvs κανονικο dc μετασχηματιστη?Θα αντεξει η θα καει γιατι βρηκα εναν 26v 1,5Α

----------


## pizza1993

Λοιπον βρηκα απο ενα γνωστο καποια τροφοδοτικα οποτε θελω καποιες συμβουλες...1ον Γινεται να σκαλισω το τροφοδοτικο και να βγαλω πανω απο 12v και τα αμπερ που αναγραφει?π.χ 12v++ 12Α..Προσπαθησα να συνδεσω στο τροφοδοτικο που εχω τωρα το +12 με το -12 πηρα 24 αλλα μολις το συνδεω στο zvs κλινει!2ον αν ειναι να συνδεσω σε σειρα δυο τροφοδοτικα για να παρω 24v πρεπει απαραιτητα και τα 2 να αναγραφουν τα ιδια αμπερ?Εινα επικυνδυνω να τα καψω?και αν τα συνδεσω στον flyback θα δουλευουν ή θα πεφτουν?Τι συμφαιρει περισσοτερο να συνδεσω δυο σε σειρα, να σκαλισω το καινουριο ή μα παρω ενα δυνατο των 19Α να τροφοδοτησω το zvs μηπως και βγαλω περισσοτερα mA?

Να τα τροφοδοτικα: 
  		 							1o. EVER GWP - 2004T, 200W		
2o. L&C LC-230ATX, 230W
3o. AcBel API-6935, 155W
4o. Antec TP3-650, 650W
5o. CHIEFTEC ATX-1136H, 360W

----------


## navar

1ον Γινεται να σκαλισω το τροφοδοτικο και να βγαλω πανω απο 12v και τα αμπερ που αναγραφει?

*υπαρχουν κάποια post στο φορουμ για το πως ανεβάζεις το τροφοδοτικό στα 13,8ν , δέν στο συνιστώ*

π.χ 12v++ 12Α..Προσπαθησα να συνδεσω στο τροφοδοτικο που εχω τωρα το +12 με το -12 πηρα 24 αλλα μολις το συνδεω στο zvs κλινει!

*λογικότατο !!  τα -12 δεν βγάζουν ούτε 1Α. οπότε μολις το ξεπερνάς το τροφοδοτικό για να μήν καεί σβήνει*

2ον αν ειναι να συνδεσω σε σειρα δυο τροφοδοτικα για να παρω 24v πρεπει απαραιτητα και τα 2 να αναγραφουν τα ιδια αμπερ?

*μπορείς να συνδέσεις 2 τροφοδοτικα με απόλυτη επιτυχία (το έχω δοκιμάσει)αλλα παράλληλα στα 12ν για να ανεβάσεις Amp. θα χρειαστείς σίγουρα μια διπλοδίοδο κάπου στα 30+Amp μία σαν και αυτές που έχουν μέσα τα τροφοδοτικά απλά ψάξε πιό ενισχυμένη !*

Εινα επικυνδυνω να τα καψω?

*Αμα δεν κάψεις δεν μαθαίνεις :P:P*

Τι συμφαιρει περισσοτερο να συνδεσω δυο σε σειρα, να σκαλισω το καινουριο ή μα παρω ενα δυνατο των 19Α να τροφοδοτησω το zvs μηπως και βγαλω περισσοτερα mA?

* δέν ξέρω πως δουλέυει το zvs απλά σίγουρα μπορείς να πάρεις 12ν και το άρθρισμα τον amps. απλά να ξέρεις πως θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις μια ανάλογη κατανάλοση σε watt (με αντιστάσεις λογικά) στα +5ν γιατί αλλιώς το τροφοδοτικό δεν δουλεύει !*

----------


## pizza1993

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/im...tesla17_02.gif

http://integralfrom0to1.phiwi.com/pr...zschematic.png

Ποιο απο τα δυα ειναι καλυτερο να ακολουθησω?Εχει καμια διαφορα, η διαφορετικη θεση του spark gap και των πυκνωτων οπως δειχνουν τα παραπανω διαγραμματα?

Κατι ασχετο!Μια ηλεκτρικη κουζινα εχει  μετασχηματιστη που να παραγει υψηλη ταση?

----------


## valis

Είναι και τα 2 για μ/τ δικτύου ή νεον

----------


## pizza1993

Δηλαδη οποιο και να κανω ειναι το ιδιο?

----------


## valis

http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/parts.html#schematic
Διάβασε προσεκτικά όλο το σαιτ

Τα υλικά τα έχεις ? Γιατι μου πήρε χρόνια για να τα μαζεψω χωρίς να τα πληρώσω χρυσά
Κατα τα άλλα με 12V μπορείς να κάνεις αυτά
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CakTRl_3qiM"]YouTube- 12V DC Tesla Coil (SGTC), 555 + MOSFET + ignition coil[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5FPgqF173Y"]YouTube- Tiny  tesla coil with nice streamers[/ame]

----------


## pizza1993

Τα υλικα τα εχω αλλα δεν ξερω πως να τα συνδεσω για την ακριβεια δεν ξερω τι ειναι καλυτερο να βαλω παραλληλα με τον flyback, το spark gap ή τους πυκνωτες?

----------


## valis

http://www.pocketmagic.net/wp-conten...schematics.jpg

ολο το άρθρο (ακριβώς η περίπτωση σου) http://www.pocketmagic.net/?p=566

----------


## pizza1993

Θελω να φτιαξω τον δικο μου flyback οποτε οπως εψαχνα για φεριτες  βρηκα αυτα εδω σε πλακετες τηλεορασεων...Ο πυρηνας τους ειναι φεριτης σαν του flyback?Λετε να μου κανουν?Τι ακριβως ειναι?

----------


## firewalker

> Θελω να φτιαξω τον δικο μου flyback οποτε οπως εψαχνα για φεριτες  βρηκα αυτα εδω σε πλακετες τηλεορασεων...Ο πυρηνας τους ειναι φεριτης σαν του flyback?Λετε να μου κανουν?Τι ακριβως ειναι?



Τα πηνία του παλμοτροφοδοτικού πρέπει να είναι. Αφού έχει πλακέτες από t.v. γιατί δεν παίρνεις τον flyback από αυτές;

----------


## pizza1993

Εχω τεσσερις flyback αλλα οι ετοιμοι flyback ειναι δομημενοιμε πολλες σπειρες στο δευτερευον ωστε  ετσι ωστε να βγαζουν πολλα volt και λιγα amber,γι' αυτο θελω να φτιαξω τον δικο μου να τον προσαρμοσω με τις απαιτησεις μου!Τελικα φεριτι ειναι οι πυρηνες?

----------


## andrewsweet4

μαλλον φεριτη ειναι οι πυρινες που εχεις, αλλα εχω την πεποιθηση οτι οι πυρινες των flyback εκουν ενα κενο καπου, δηλαδι στην ουσια δεν ειναι ενα ''ολοκληρο τετραγωνο δαχτυλιδι απο φεριτη'', αλλα καπου αυτο το δαχτυλιδι διακοπτεται... διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος...

----------


## valis

Οι πυρήνες είναι περίπτωση. Οτι πρέπει για 10kv . Για παραπάνω χρειάζεσαι vacuum potting.
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως θα τους ανοίξεις, με χτύπημα δεν ξεκολάνε και αν επιμείνης στο τέλος σπάει ο φερίτης.





> αλλα καπου αυτο το δαχτυλιδι διακοπτεται... διορθωστε με αν κανω  λαθος...



Σωστός! Υπάρχει υποχρεωτικά κάποιο διάκενο.
Το flyback δεν είναι μ/τ είναι 2 πηνία σε σύξευξη, Χοντρικά: αποθηκευεται η ενέργεια στο πρωτευον και περνάει στο δευτερέυον. Το διάκενο είναι για να μην κορεσθεί ο πυρήνας και κάπου διάβασα οτι σ'αυτό αποθηκευεται η ενέργεια.





> γι' αυτο θελω να φτιαξω τον δικο μου να τον προσαρμοσω με τις απαιτησεις  μου!Τελικα φεριτι ειναι οι πυρηνες?



Φερίτης. Δεν υπάρχουν πολλές παραλλαγές, ή φερίτης ή λαμάκια. Αν βρείς απο άλλο υλικό
στείλε φωτό
Εχε υπ' οψιν σου ότι οι πυρήνες μπορεί να είναι απο τροφοδοτικό που έχει άλλη τοπολογία και να μην έχουν διάκενο. Καλύτερα ψάξε να δεις αν στο zvs μπορεί να μπει κανονικός μ/τ και όχι flyback. Αν γίνεται τότε το προσαρμόζεις στα μέτρα σου.  
Υπ' οψιν θα χρειαστεί να τυλίξεις και να ξετυλίξεις πολλές φορές ή να διαβάσεις λίγο θεωρία και να τυλίξεις λιγότερες φορές.
http://www.smps.us/topologies.html

----------


## pizza1993

Λοιπον.Το αναψα αλλα τιποτα!Ουτε εναν μικρο σπυνθηρα δεν πηρα.Οι πυκνωτες δουλευουν γιατι πηρα ενα spark gap που σφυρουσε γρηγορα και σχετικα δυνατα!Για αποσταση στο spark gap δοκιμασα απο 0,3-2mm...Αρχικα το δευτερευον ηταν περιπου 4εκ. πανω απο το πρωτευον αλλα μετα το εκοψα και το εκανα 0,7-1εκ...Η πρωτη σπειρα του πρωτευοντος απεχει 2,5εκ απο το δευτερευον,και καθε σπειρα εχει 6χιλ. αποσταση απο τις αλλες!!Επισης δοκιμασα μετα να φερω πολυ κοντα δυο σπειρες του πρωτευοντος μηπως βγαλουν κατι αλλα τιποτα!Τι λετε να κανω για να βγαλει σπυνθηρα?Για πυκνωτες χρησιμοποιω 2 saltwater!

----------


## herctrap

εγω μπορω να κανω το δικο μου πηνειο με ενα flyback που μπορω να ξυλωσω απο μια sony που ψωνισα σημερα απο τον δρομο 

αρκει το flyback?

και μερικα Mosfet 
μεγαλοι πυκνωτες 
555

ευχαριστω

----------


## valis

> Τι λετε να κανω για να βγαλει σπυνθηρα?



Με το πρωτευον που βλέπω στην φωτό θέλεις nst 10 ~ 12 KV @ 40mA
Είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να το δουλέψεις με zvs





> αρκει το flyback?
> 
> και μερικα Mosfet 
> μεγαλοι πυκνωτες 
> 555



Οτι βρίσκεις απο τηλεοράσεις-μονιτορ με crt ξήλωνε το, έxoυν ένα σωρό υλικά.
Λέω να κάνω και εγώ ένα πολύ μικρό, για αρχή.

----------


## herctrap

το high voltage transformer δεν αρκει το flyback τροφοδοτουμενο απο τον μετασχητατιστη της TV απο το οποιο το εβγαλα

ποσο High voltage πρεπει να ειναι ο κυκνωτης
και τι μεγεθος περιπου

και πως ζηταω απο τον E-bay συρμα για τα πρωτευων και δευτερευων ?

ευχαριστω

----------


## pizza1993

Τι εννοεις δεν λειτουργει με flyback?Ειναι πολλες σπειρες το πρωτευον η ειναι  χοντρο το συρμα?Σπειρες δοκιμασα και 20 και 7 και 14....Λες αμα κανω πρωτευον hellical τυπου με κανονικο καλωδιο σε ενα σωληνα 6εκ.(το δευτερευον ειναι 5εκ.) να βγαλω τπτ?

----------


## herctrap

λαθος μου ερωτηση ηταν

αρκει το flyback και ο μετασχηματιστης απο μια tv?

ποσο πρεπει να ειναι ο πυκνωτης?

για προτευων αρκουν μερικα μετρα απο το ομοαξονικό για τις τηλεορασεις ?

και για δευτερευων utp με αποσταση μεταξυ των σπειρων?

----------


## valis

> Τι εννοεις δεν λειτουργει με flyback?



Είναι πολύ μεγάλο για την ισχύ που έχεις. Τι ρεύμα τραβάει στα 12V ?
Καλύτερα κάνε ένα κανονικό πρωτεύον (οχι Pancake Coil)
Απο σπείρες και τέτοια θέλει διάβασμα και υπολογισμούς





> αρκει το flyback και ο μετασχηματιστης απο μια tv?



Οτι έγραψα πιο πάνω ισχύει και για σένα. Αρκει αν είναι μικρό το πηνίο





> για προτευων αρκουν μερικα μετρα απο το ομοαξονικό για τις τηλεορασεις ?
> 
> και για δευτερευων utp με αποσταση μεταξυ των σπειρων?



καλώδιο εγκαταστάσεων μονόκλωνο για το πρωτευον και σύρμα μετ/των για το δευτερευον
οπως έγραψα παραπάνω θέλει διάβασμα και υπολογισμούς





> και πως ζηταω απο τον E-bay συρμα



Ε όχι και σύρμα απο ebay. Πάρε απο του καλύβη ή απο κάποιον άλλο που πουλάει
υλικά για μ/τ. 
Εχει γύρω στα 8€ το κιλό (μπορει να κάνω λάθος αλλά κάπου εκεί κοντα απο τιμή)
και σου δίνει απο 1 κιλο αλλά κάτω απο 0.3 mm ελάχιστη ποσότητα 2 κιλά

----------


## pizza1993

ΤΟ δοκιμασα και εβγαλα παρα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα,καλυτερα και απο πολα πηνια που εχω δει στο youtube!Χρειαζομαι λιγο ακομα tuning και ενα καλο τοροιδες...Αναβει λαμπες φθοριου απο αποσταση 25 και κατι εκατοστα!!Μολις το ολοκληρωσω θα ανεβασω και φωτο!Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια παιδια!


YΓ:Την αρχη του δευτερευοντος την εχω σκορπια..Πρεπει να την γειωσω?Λεω να την συνδεσω με μια σιδερενια ραβδο που εχω σε μια γλαστρα!Τι λετε?

----------


## valis

γλαστρα ??  :Confused1: 

κάνε rf ground με ενα αλουμινόχαρτο ή φύλλο χαλκού, πρόσεξε να μην ακουμπάει επάνω
το πρωτεύον, σύνδεσε επάνω στο φύλλο την κάτω ακρη του δευτερέυοντος και το φύλλο
με την γείωση του δικτύου.
Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο και το τροφοδοτικό.
Η γείωση δεν είναι απαραίτητη για να δουλέψει αλλά καλύτερα να υπάρχει αλλοιως θα έχεις
πολύ RFI 
Στείλε φωτο και θα στείλω και εγώ  :Cool:

----------


## pizza1993

Κατι ασχετο.Εχω ενα τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη ..Μπορω με καποιο κυκλωμα να μετατρεψω το ρευμα του απο DC σε AC ωστε να το ενωσω με εναν διπλασιαστη τασης για να παρω τελικα 24volt?

----------


## valis

Γίνεται αλλά δεν είναι και πολύ αποδοτικό. Καλύτερα ψάξε για έτοιμες λύσεις για τροφοδοτικά pc. Αν ρίξεις μια ματιά υπάρχουν αφθονες

----------


## pizza1993

Εχω καποιες αποριες πανω στην θεωρια του πηνιου τεσλα!Η επαγωγη στο δευτερευον δεν θα μπορουσε να γινει τροφοδοτοντας το συστημα πηνιο-πυκνωτη με εναλασσομενο ρευμα υψηλης τασης?Ποιος ο ρολος του spark gap στο κυκλωμα,διαβασα οτι τα 30mA του nst/flyback μετατρεπονται σε 100+Α,πως γινεται αυτο?Επισης οταν λενε ο spark του flyback ειναι π.χ 190khz ενω ο flyback βγαζει συνεχες ενοουν την συχνοτητα ταλαντοσης?Γενικα οτι ξερεται πανω στην θεωρια του πηνιου τεσλα θα ηθελα να τα ακουσα γιατι ετοιμαζω το θεωριτικο κομματι της εργασιας!

----------


## valis

> Η επαγωγη στο δευτερευον δεν θα μπορουσε να γινει τροφοδοτοντας το  συστημα πηνιο-πυκνωτη με εναλασσομενο ρευμα υψηλης τασης?



Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς





> Ποιος ο ρολος του spark gap στο κυκλωμα,διαβασα οτι τα 30mA του  nst/flyback μετατρεπονται σε 100+Α,πως γινεται αυτο?



Απλά φορτίζεται ο πυκνωτής με 30mA και εκφορτίζεται με όσο επιτρέπει το κύκλωμα. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις (π.χ. marx generator) που φορτίζεται με 1mA και εκφορτίζεται με 1~10 KA (10,000)





> Επισης οταν λενε ο spark του flyback ειναι π.χ 190khz ενω ο flyback  βγαζει συνεχες ενοουν την συχνοτητα ταλαντοσης?



Ναι

Για θεωρία ψάχνεις στο internet και στο 4hv βασικά κύτα και για κυκλώματα συντονισμού.

και 2 φωτό απο τις σημερινές μου προσπάθειες

tesla2.jpg

tesla1.jpg

Το κύκλωμα περιλαμβάνει: pll με audio modulator , interrupter με 2x 555 , half bridge (ucc27321, ucc27322, fdh44n50)

----------


## pizza1993

Εννοω οτι για να δημιουργησει ρευμα απο επαγωγη το δευτερευον δεν αρκει να τροφοδοτησουμε με εναλασσομενο ρευμα το πρωτευον ωστε να του μεταβαλλετε περιοδικα η μαγνητικη ροη που οριζουν οι σπειρες του(οπως σε εναν κανονικο μετασχηματιστη!)?Για πιο λογο παρεμβαλουμε στο ολο κυκλωμα τον πυκνωτη και τον spark gap?Ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι το spark gap λειτουργει σαν διακοπτης αλλα δεν καταλαβα πως ακριβως!

----------


## valis

Γίνεται και όπως λες και θα δουλέψει, αλλά οτι θα τροφοδοτήσει το πρωτεύον να έχει τρομερές δυνατότητες απο πλευράς τάσης ή και ρεύματος.
Και επειδή κάτι τέτοιο δεν υπάρχει το κατασκευάζουμε χρησιμοποιώντας διάφορες μεθόδους (spark gap , λυχνία τρανσιστορ κλπ)





> Ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι το spark gap λειτουργει σαν διακοπτης αλλα δεν  καταλαβα πως ακριβως!



Ναι είναι διακόπτης, μέχρι κάποια τάση είναι ανοικτός. Αν η τάση ξεπεράσει κάποιο όριο (sparking potential) τότε αρχίζει η εκκένωση και ο διακόπτης θεωρείτε κλειστός.
Στην περίπτωση σου ο nst τον πυκνωτή και μόλις η τάση στα άκρα του πυκνωτη ξεπεράσει κάποια τιμή, κλέινει το spark gap και εκφορτίζεται ο πυκνωτής στο πρωτεύον.

Μάλλον με το zvs δεν βλέπω να κάνεις δουλειά και εδώ που τα λέμε δεν έχει καταφέρει κανεις ουσιαστικά αποτελέσματα.
Αν δεν μπορείς να βρείς nst γιατι δεν δοκιμάζεις αυτόhttp://skory.gylcomp.hu/tesla-ml/index.htm 
Δουλέυει με 12V με 24 πετάει και είναι μάλλον το καλύτερο στα 12V

----------


## pizza1993

Μια χαρα ειμαι με τον zvs!Δηλαδη με το spark gap πως ακριβως πετυχενουμε υψηλοτερες τασεις και ρευματα?

----------


## valis

δεν το κάνει το spark gap αυτό, το κάνει ο πυκνωτής στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Είναι όπως η επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία.
Μπορείς να την φορτίσεις και με 10mA και να την εκφορτίσεις με 10Α. Το ίδιο κάνει και ο πυκνωτής τον φορτίζεις και μετά εκφορτίζεται
στο πρωτεύον. Υπ όψιν το τεσλα δεν είναι μετασχηματιστής
Καλύτερα ξεκίνα το διάβασμα από εδώ: http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/operation.html#operation ή ψάξε και άλλες σελίδες
επίσης ψάξε στο google και στο φόρουμ για συντονισμένα κυκλώματα 
*
*

----------


## pizza1993

To πιασα!Δηλαδη βαζοντας λιγα αμπερ αναλογα με την χωριτηκοτητα του πυκνωτη καταφερνουμε ηλεκτρικες ταλαντωσεις στο συστημα πυκνωτης-πηνιο περισσοτερων αμπερ?
Και κατι αλλο.Οι λαμπες φθοριου αναβουν λογο των ραδιοκυματων?

----------


## pizza1993

Βρηκα σημερα στην αποθηκη ενα παμπαλεο τροφοδοτικο 25v max 30A max και τροφοδοτισα τον zvs!Απλα δεν πεζεται...Ο μικρος ροζ σπυνθυρας που εσκαγε στο 1εκ. και εφτανε μεχρι 4εκ πλεον ξεκιναει με εναν απο τους flyback μου απο τα 3-3,5εκ και φτανει τα 6-7..Ειναι παχυς και ασπρος!Επισης αρχισα να τυλιγω νεο δευτερευον 25εκ.Ανυπομονω να τα δοκιμασω!Επισης μπορει οποιος ξερει να μου απαντησεις στις παρακατω ερωτησεις γιατι ειμαι αρχαριος στην θεωρια και πρεπει να τελιωσω την εργασια!(το εκπαιδευτικο συστημα στο ελαδισταν με εχει φτασει 3λυκειου και δεν μου εχουν μαθει τι θα πει ηλεκτρικο κυκλωμα...τεσπα!)
1ον.Ο τεσλα με το πηνιο τεσλα τι ακριβως ηθελε να πετυχει?Να μεταφερει ενεργεια?Επισης αυτη η ενεργει που αναβει τις λαμπες φθορειου ειναι τα ραδιοκυματα?Και κατι ακομα..Στο φροντηστηριο εμαθα για τις ηλεκτρικες ταλαντωσεις σε κυκλωμα l-c..σε σαιτ ομως που περιγραφουν την λειτουργεια του πηνιου ανααφερει για resonant circuit.Η επισιμη ελληνικη ονομασια του  resonant circuit ποια ειναι?Κυκλωμα l-c?

----------


## aris285

*Μηνύματα γραμμένα με greeklish θα διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση!*

----------


## valis

Γίνεται. Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
http://www.extremeelectronics.co.uk/coils/maggot/
http://members.tripod.com/extreme_skier/quantum1/
Πόσο πάει ένας καινούριος ?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

> Και κατι ακομα..Στο φροντηστηριο εμαθα για τις ηλεκτρικες ταλαντωσεις σε κυκλωμα l-c..σε σαιτ ομως που περιγραφουν την λειτουργεια του πηνιου ανααφερει για resonant circuit.Η επισιμη ελληνικη ονομασια του  resonant circuit ποια ειναι?Κυκλωμα l-c?





Συντονισμένο κύκλωμα R-L-C διότι τις άτιμες απώλειες λόγω αντίστασης δεν μπορείς να τις εξαφανίσεις εύκολα (τουλάχιστον χωρίς την υπεραγωγιμότητα). Ο Τέσλα μάλλον ήθελα να περάσει ενέργεια από χαμηλές συχνότητες (LF, μακρά κύματα)  στην ατμόσφαιρα δηλαδή να προσαρμόσει την κοντή κεραία του σε πομπό χαμηλής συχνότητας αλλά τότε δεν υπήρχαν λυχνίες για να γίνουν ταλαντωτές και πομποί ούτε antenna couplers. Αναγκαστικά λοιπόν έπρεπε να δουλέψει με την τότε γνωστή τεχνολογία (ταλαντωτές με επαγωγικό πηνίο Rumkorf, σπινθηριστές) και πυκνωτές τύπου λουγδουνικής λαγήνου (γυάλινης φιάλης) ή να εφεύρει νέα κυκλώματα όπως το φερώνυμο πηνίο Τέσλα (συντονισμένο πρωτεύον και επίσης συντονισμένο δευτερεύον σε σύζευξη μεταξύ τους). Τι ακριβώς ήθελε να πετύχει γενικότερα; Δεν είμαι ειδήμων, μάλλον να καθυποτάξει τη φύση, όπως ήταν η κυρίαρχη τάση του 19ου και 20ου αιώνα, ίσως κάτι βαθύτερο, κατά μια άλλη άποψη να καταφέρει να δαμάσει ασυνείδητα το άγριο άλογο που πέταξε κάτω τον ιερέα πατέρα του και σκότωσε τον αδελφό του όπως λένε πως έγινε οι βιογράφοι του (μια ψυχαναλυτική προσέγγιση). 

Πάντως κατά τη γνώμη μου καλύτερα θα λειτουργήσει μια Marx Generator όσον αφορά την παραγωγή ωφέλιμης υψηλής τάσης για πειράματα παρά ένα πηνίο Τέσλα. Όμως το πηνίο Τέσλα έχει ένα πλεονέκτημα ασφαλείας συγκριτικά με μια γεννήτρια Marx (καμία σχέση με το γνωστό Γερμανοεβραίο οικονομολόγο): Επειδή παράγει εναλλασσόμενη τάση, το επιδερμικό φαινόμενο δεν επιτρέπει τη διείσδυση του ρεύματος σε μεγάλο βάθος του ανθρώπινου σώματος οπότε είναι ασφαλέστερο σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος. Προσοχή παιδιά, τα μάτια σας δεκατέσσερα!!!

----------


## pizza1993

Δοκιμασα σημερα τον homemade μετασχηματιστη μου με τον zvs driver.Για προχηρο και με 350 σπειρες εβγαλε καλα αποτελεσματα..Στα 25volt εισοδο εβγαζε γυρω στα 3-4kv και παρα πολα mA που καταφερα να λιωσω εναν μεγαλο χοντρο συνδετηρα και να πυρακτωσω μια προκα!Πως και κανα χομπιστας δεν εχει φτιαξει πηνιο τεσλα με τετοιο μετασχηματιστη?Α ακομα με τοσα volt δεν ζεσταθηκε καθολου!

----------


## pizza1993

Παιδες θελω επιγοντος βοηθεια!Κανοντας καποιες δοκιμες σημερα καπνισε το συρμα του πηνιου του zvs driver και ενα αλλο καλωδιο που ενωνεται με τις διοδους zener και ενα απο τα mosfet.Απο τοτε το κυκλωμα νεκρωσε....Οταν αναβω το τροφοδοτικο απλα δειχνει πως βγαζει ρευμα βραχυκυκλωσης και δεν περνω τπτ απο τον flyback.Πως γινεται να τεσταρω αν χαλασαν οι διοδοι η τα μοσφετ?Θα ηθελα να ξερω πριν αγορασω νεα εξαρτηματα ποια πανε για πεταμα και ποια δουλευουν!

----------


## valis

> Τι ακριβώς ήθελε να πετύχει γενικότερα; Δεν είμαι ειδήμων, μάλλον να  καθυποτάξει τη φύση, όπως ήταν η κυρίαρχη τάση του 19ου και 20ου αιώνα,  ίσως κάτι βαθύτερο, κατά μια άλλη άποψη να καταφέρει να δαμάσει  ασυνείδητα το άγριο άλογο που πέταξε κάτω τον ιερέα πατέρα του και  σκότωσε τον αδελφό του όπως λένε πως έγινε οι βιογράφοι του (μια  ψυχαναλυτική προσέγγιση).



Δεν ήξερα αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες αλλά δεν ανήκω στην κατηγορία αυτών που τον έχουν θεοποιήσει.
Αν αυτά που ανακάλυψε, δεν τα ανακάλυπτε αυτός σίγουρα θα το είχε κάνει κάποιος άλλος λίγο αργότερα. 

Παρ όλα αυτά πρέπει να είχε φοβερό μυαλό, έστω και αν ήταν λίγο διαταραγμένο. Και το κυριότερο, έγινε ένας απο τους πιο
πολυσηζητημένους επιστήμονες, πολυ περισσότερο από τον ανταγωνιστή του.





> Πάντως κατά τη γνώμη μου καλύτερα θα λειτουργήσει μια Marx Generator  όσον αφορά την παραγωγή ωφέλιμης υψηλής τάσης για πειράματα παρά ένα  πηνίο Τέσλα



Αυτό είναι θέμα μιας τεράστιας συζήτησης. Και το τέσλα και η Marx είναι πολύ ελκυστικά.
Με την Marx κάνεις πράγματι πολλά πράγματα (καλύτερα να μην αναφέρουμε μερικά) αλλά και με το τεσλα , ειδικά αν είναι solid state αποκτάς μία πολύ καλή εμπειρία στα switching, RF κλπ





> Παιδες θελω επιγοντος βοηθεια!Κανοντας καποιες δοκιμες σημερα καπνισε το  συρμα του πηνιου του zvs driver και ενα αλλο καλωδιο που ενωνεται με  τις διοδους zener και ενα απο τα mosfet.Απο τοτε το κυκλωμα νεκρωσε....



Κάνε μια πιο καλή κατασκευή απο την αρχή. Βάλε πλακέτα έστω και διάτρητη γιατί όπως τα έχεις σίγουρα δεν έχεις την καλύτερη απόδοση και θα έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα  συχνά.





> Πως γινεται να τεσταρω αν χαλασαν οι διοδοι η τα μοσφετ?



Αν έχεις πολύμετρο, οι zener πρέπει να συμπεριφέρονται σαν δίοδοι, τα mosfet πρέπει να δείχνουν μεταξύ D S κάτι MΩ και όταν αγγίζεις το G πρέπει να παίζει ή ένδειξη. Αν μεταξύ D S δείχνει 0 Ω ή εκεί κοντά, βάλτο στην σακούλα μαζί με τα άλλα θύματα. Αυτό λέγεται εμπειρία

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα με πολλές λεπτομέρειες γιατί καίγονται τα mosfet διάβασε αυτό http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/mosfail.html

----------


## pizza1993

Ευχαριστω πολυ!Οπως το ειχα φανταστει..Καηκαν ολα τα εξαρτηματα της αριστερης μεριας που καπνισε...Παντως διαφωνω μαζι σου οσο αναφορα τον τεσλα γιατι αν σκεφτομασταν οτι οτι ανακαλυπτουν τωρα οι επιστημονες θα ειχαν ανακαλυφθει αργοτερα θα ημασταν ακομα πανω στα δεντρα...Καθε επιστημονας αφηνει το λυθαρακι του ωστε να εχουμε εμεις την τεχνολογια που εχουμε σημερα..Και οι θεωριες του Νευτονα,του Maxwell αν δεν ειχαν ανακαλυφθει τοτε θα ειχαν ανακαλυφθει σημερα αυριο ποιος ξερει..Ετσι κι αλλιος ποιο ειναι το κριτιριο που 'βαθμολογουμε' το εργο ενως επιστημονα?....

----------


## pizza1993

Παιδια βρηκα σε ενα περιεργο μηχανημα(σαν μοντεμ ειναι εχει υποδοχη για usb και lan αλλα εχει και εξοδο καλωδιου vga) και μεσα του εχει εναν παραλληλογραμμο μετασχηματιστη που λεει πανω του 10kv hi-pot axis....Τι λετε να ειναι?

----------


## pizza1993

Να κανω μαι χαζη ερωτηση.Οι μοντερνοι μετασχηματισατες flyback βγαζουν συνεχες ρευμα σωστα?Γιατι πολλα σαιτς λενε πως λειτουργουν σε πολυ υψηλες συχνοτητες αφου το ρευμα του ειναι συνεχες?

----------


## andrewsweet4

λοιπον... οι υψηλες συχνοτητες που αναφερουν ειναι για την οδηγηση του πρωτευοντος πηνειου. νομιζω οτι φτανουν μεχρι κατι kHz... Στην εξοδο του δευτερευοντως υπαρχει μια διοδος και ετσι το ρευμα μετατρεπεται σε συνεχες  :Smile:

----------


## valis

Πως πάει το project ? Προχωράει ή το παράτησες ?

----------


## pizza1993

Προχωραει προχωραει ετοιμαζα την εργασια τωρα αυτη την βδομαδα θα τραβηξω φωτογραφιες να ανεβασω.

----------


## pizza1993

Μερικες πρωχηρες φωτογραφιες...

----------


## valis

Απ ότι φαίνεται πάει καλά, ειδικά απο την πρώτη φωτογραφία.
Κατά την γνώμη μου μην το ψάξεις παραπάνω γιατί είσαι κοντά στα όρια (λόγω μικρής ισχύος).
Αν βρείς κανένα κανονικό πυκνωτη mkp 10 ~ 20 kv σίγουρα θα δώσει λίγο παραπάνω.
Γενικά, μην περιμένεις (και μην επιδιώκεις) μεγάλες αλλαγές. Η απόδοση αυξάνει με μικρά βήματα.

Αν σου άρεσε η φάση τότε καλύτερα να ετοιμάζεσαι για το tesla 2.
Μάλλον χρειάζεται και ένα νέο thread για πηνία τέσλα.

----------


## pizza1993

Καλη φαση ειναι αλλα αυτο το καιρο δυσκολα μιας και δινω φετος πανελληνιες..Αλλα του χρονου ισως φτιαξω ενα μεγαλο με mot μετασχηματιστες που εχω απο συγγενεις.

----------


## pizza1993

Nα ρωτησω.Γινεται απο το πηνιο αυτο να αναψω καποια λαμπα πυρακτωσεος?Εχω και 220volt διαφορων watt και 12v!Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι αν τυλιξω ενα πηνιο και το ενωσω με αυτην ισως αναψει.Τι λετε,ισχυει?Ποσες σπειρες θα πρεπει να εχει το πηνιο?

----------


## valis

Τύλιξε καμμιά 10ρια σπείρες, σύνδεσε το πηνίο με την πιο μικρη λάμπα (12V) και δοκίμασε την σε διάφορες θέσεις γύρω απο το πηνίο.

----------


## pizza1993

να χρησιμοποιησω πυρηνα σιδειρου η φεριτη στο πηνειο?Επισης το συρμα του πηνειου ποση διαμετρο να εχει για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα?

----------


## valis

Διάμετρος, ότι βολευει καλύτερα. Ο φερίτης αυξάνει λίγο το αποτέλεσμα.
Πολύ δύσκολο να ανάψει με sgtc, ίσως αν έβγαζες το δευτερεύον..

----------


## pizza1993

Να ρωτησω.Το πρωτευον κυκλωμα του πηνιου που τροφοδοτειται απο εναλλασομενη ταση κανει εξαναγκασμενες φθινουσες ταλαντωσεις?Εγω που το τροφοδοτω με συνεχες πως πετυχαινω ταλαντωσεις?Γενικα ειμαι λιγο ασχετος..Αν καποιος ξερει επι του θεματος ασ μου εξηγησει 2-3 πραγματα!

----------


## valis

> Εγω που το τροφοδοτω με συνεχες πως πετυχαινω ταλαντωσεις?



http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/operation.html#operation

Το ίδιο ισχύει και όταν το τροφοδοτείς με dc

----------


## pizza1993

το εχω αυτο το σαιτ αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως γινεται.Απο την μια λεει η περιοδος ταλαντωσης εξαρταται απο τις τιμες χωρη. του πυκνωτη και συντελεστη αυτ. του πηνειου απο την αλλη μαθενω πως σε μια εξαναγκασμενη ταλαντωση η συχνοτητα ταλαντωσης και κατα συνεπεια η περιοδος εξαρταται απο την συχνοτητα του διεγερτη δηλαδη του εναλλασομενου ρευματος...Και πως ακριβως γινεται το ιδιο με dc?Αν θα μπορουσες να μου εξηγησεις καποια πραγματα θα σου ειμουν υποχρεως!!!ΔΕν ξερω αν πρεπει να το βαλω σαν θεμα στις ερωτησεις για αρχαριους..

----------


## valis

το sgtc αποτελείται απο 1 πηγή 1 πυκνωτη 2 πηνία σε σύζευξη (τα απλοποιούμε σε 1) και ένα σπινθηριστή (spark gap).
φορτίζεται ο πυκνωτής απο την πηγή μέσω του πηνίου μέχρι να φτάσει το breakdown του σπινθηριστή.
Τότε ο σπινθηριστής γίνεται αγώγιμος και ο πυκνωτής εκφορτίζεται στο πηνίο.
Η Ενέργεια μεταφέρεται απο τον πυκνωτή στο πηνίο, από το πηνίο στον πυκνωτή κ.ο.κ μέχρι να χαθή σε απώλειες
Η παραπάνω κατάσταση λέγεται εξαναγκασμενη ταλαντωση.

----------


## pizza1993

Λοιπον δηλαδη απο οτι καταλαβα ο σπυνθυριστης ανοιγοκλεινει σε μια συχνοτητα ακαριαια ωστε να φορτιζεται και να ξεφορτιζεται ο πυκνωτης στην συχνοτητα που θελουμε.Αφου ειναι εξαναγκασμενη η ταλαντωση γιατι η συχνοτητα της εξαρτατε απο τις τιμες χωρητικοτητας, συντ. αυτεπαγωγης?Δεν θα επρεπε να εξαρτατε απο την συχνοτητα ανοιγοκλιματος του σπυνθιριστη η του εναλλασομενου?...

----------


## valis

Ο σπινθηριστής ανόιγει ακαριαία (5nS) αλλά με πολύ μικρότερη συχνότητα από το πηνίο.
Για πηνία που δουλευουν με nst και ac 50Hz (χωρίς ανόρθωση) γίνεται 100 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο.
Το δευτερεύον όμως ταλαντώνει π.χ. στα 1.5 MHz. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ανά 10mS το πηνίο κάνει εξαναγκασμενη ταλαντωση
στα 1.5 MHz.

----------


## pizza1993

η συχνοτητα ταλαντωσης δηλαδη εξαρτατε και απο τιμες χωρητ. αυτεπαγωγης και απο την συχνοτητα του σπινθυριστη(απο το ποσο γρηγορα ανοιγοκλεινει) η μονο απο τις τιμες αυτεπ. χωρητ. απο τον τυπο f=1/2π ριζα L*C?

----------


## valis

Ακριβώς. Ο σπινθηριστής ελάχιστα επιρρεάζει σε αυτή την εφαρμογή (παρασιτική αυτεπαγωγή και χωρητικότητα) οπότε δεν λαμβανεται υπ όψιν.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα που μπορεί να έχει είναι το quenching αλλά έτσι κι αλλοιώς το πηνίο σου έιναι μικρό.
Αν όμως έχεις κανένα ανεμιστήρα βάλτον για να ψύχεται.

----------


## pizza1993

Μιας και εχω τελειωσει την εργασια λεω να φτιαξω στην κατηγορια κατασκευες πληρη οδηγο 'πως να φτιαξεις ενα μικρο πηνιο τεσλα'..Βεβαια λογω επικυνδυνοτητας εχω μερικες αμφιβολλιες!
Ακυρο valis φυσικη σπουδαζεις?

----------


## valis

Βάλτο, δεν υπάρχει θέμα, απλά βάλε ένα "αποποιούμαι πάσαν ευθύνην....." κ.λ.π και μην ξεχάσεις και τις υλικές ζημιές.




> Ακυρο valis φυσικη σπουδαζεις?



Εχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρονικός πριν πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## pizza1993

Λοιπος οι πανελληνιες εφτασαν σχεδον στο τελος τους οποτε λεω να αρχισω για ενα μεγαλοοοο πηνιο τεσλα.Εχω εναν μοτ μετασχηματιστη και σκεφτομε να ψαξω και για αλλους.Αν καποιος ξερει απο πηνια τεσλα με μοτ τι ειναι καλυτερο 4 mot σε συνδεσμολογια ή 2 με εναν τετραπλασιαστη?Για εναν τετοιο τετραπλασιαστη τι πυκνωτες θα χρειαστω για να μην εχω απωλιες σε στα Αmb?(χωρητικοτητα?)...Και το ΠΙΟ σημαντικο,υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταφερω κανα μεγαλο spark?δλδ 1-2 μετρα?Εχω πολλες ακομα ερωτησεις αλλα ασ ξεκινισουμε με τα βασικα :Lol:

----------


## valis

> Εχω πολλες ακομα ερωτησεις αλλα ασ ξεκινισουμε με τα βασικα



χρειαζεσαι ενα ταπερ ή αλλο πλαστικό δοχείο, μερικα κιλά λαδι και ενα πηνιο για περιορισμο ρευματος στο πρωτευον.
Το κυκλωμα απο την πλευρα του κινδυνου εχει εξελιχθει σε θανατηφόρο αλλα ολα αυτα χρειάζονται ενα νεο θέμα.

----------


## pizza1993

Το πλαστικο δοχειο και το λαδι που κολαει?Εχω δει πηνια με mot που δεν τους εχουν μεσα σε λαδι..Αρχικα αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να πετυχω καλα αποτελεσματα(1-2μετρα) αλλιως δεν αξιζει να το φτιαξω!

----------


## valis

http://www.pupman.com/listarchives/2.../msg00071.html

----------


## giannitsa

γεια σας παλικαρια. Ειμαι τελιος ασχετος απο ηλεκτρονικα και απο ορθογραφια. Θελω ρε παιδια να σας ροτησω για ενα θεμα, επιδη δεν μπορο να βρω απαντηση στο νετ.
λοιπον, εφοσον με 220 ac η με 12 dc φτιαξουμε υψηλη ταση και ανεξαρτητα απο το τι βγαζη αυτη η υψηλη ταση οκ???

εαν αυτη την υψηλη την δοσουμε σε μια κατασκευη οπου θα ειναι σε ενα σταντ βαλμενα 5 ομοκεντροι κυκλοι με συρμα γειωσης χαλκου 6αρι,οπου σε καθε κυκλο θα υπαρχει ενα κενο 0.03 χιλιοστα για την δημηουργεια σπινθηρα. ο καθε κυκλος δεν θα εχει συνδεση με τον αλλον. στον εξωτερικο κυκλο(τον μεγαλιτερο σε διαμετρο) θα δοσουμε την μια ακρη της υψηλης και στον μικροτερο μια γειωση; 

και τωρα οι ερωτησεις.....

1) βαζοντας το σε λειτουργεια αυτο το πραγμα θα δημειουργειθη σπηνθηρας στισ ακρες του καθε κυκλου???
2) αυτη ειναι πιο σημαντικη ερωτηση..... αφου δημιουργηθουν σπηνθηρες στην κατασκευη το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι να γηνεται μια εκπομπη ραδιοκυματων σε διαφορεσ συχνοτητες ;;;; 

με λιγα λογια αν μπορη αυτη η κατασκευη με αυτο τον τροπο να κανει εκμπομπη σε πολλες συχνοτητες;;; εστω και για ενα μετρο;;;; 

επληζω να εγηνα κατανοητος παλικαρια.


PS μπορει να ειναι  επυκηνδυνη αυτη η κατασκευη;  δηλαδη να με δωση κανα σουτ και να με στηλη αν ειμαι πολη κοντα δηλαδη διπλα της σε αποσταση 10 ποντους;;;

να ειστε καλα ολοι .. νικος απο γιαννιτσα..............

----------


## valis

> 2) αυτη ειναι πιο σημαντικη ερωτηση..... αφου δημιουργηθουν σπηνθηρες  στην κατασκευη το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι να γηνεται μια εκπομπη  ραδιοκυματων σε διαφορεσ συχνοτητες ;;;; 
> 
> με λιγα λογια αν μπορη αυτη η κατασκευη με αυτο τον τροπο να κανει εκμπομπη σε πολλες συχνοτητες;;; εστω και για ενα μετρο;;;;



ναι, μπορει να κανει εκπομπη σε καποιες συχνότητες





> PS μπορει να ειναι  επυκηνδυνη αυτη η κατασκευη;  δηλαδη να με δωση κανα  σουτ και να με στηλη αν ειμαι πολη κοντα δηλαδη διπλα της σε αποσταση  10 ποντους;;;



διαβασε καμμια σελιδα για τους κινδυνους της υψηλής τασης, στην ασφαλεια Υ.Τ. αποσταση δεν ειναι η μονη παράμετρος

----------


## selectronic

Άρη (pizza1993) δεν ξέρω αν ψάχνεις ακόμα για NST, πάντως έχω δύο γερμανικούς 5KV, ρυθμιζόμενους από 40-160mA και μέχρι ~400mA αν βγάλεις τελείως το shunt.

  Πάντως 2 μέτρα είναι πολύ δύσκολο (και ακριβό!) και σίγουρα δεν γίνετε με leyden jars για πυκνωτές. Αν το έχεις πάρει σοβαρά σου προτείνω να ρίξεις μια ματιά και στο 4HV.org, είναι το καλύτερο forum για Tesla Coils που έχω βρει.

----------


## pizza1993

Τους αγορασες ή τους πειρες απο μαγαζια που φτιαχνουν πινακιδες νεον?γιατι μου ειχαν πει παλαιοτερα οτι αμα ρωτησω σε τετοια μαγαζια ολο και κατι θα βρω!Στο 4hv εχω γραφτει απο περσι και το ψαχνω αρκετα το σιτε εχω φτιαξει και μερικα ποστσ εκει...Τωρα για 2 μετρα δεν ξερω αλλα εχω δει αρκετα πηνια που με leyden πυκνωτες και 4 μοτ βγαζουν 1.50 μετρο+,ενω αντιθετα με nst δε μπορεις να φτιαξεις και πολυ μεγαλο.Καθε συμβουλη και προταση σου θα μου ηταν χρησιμη!!

----------


## selectronic

Έψαχνα κι εγώ σαν κι εσένα αλλά για καινούργιο NST εδώ, είχα βρει αν θυμάμαι καλά 10KV/100mA (στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει όριο έως 100mA, μετά ψάχνεις για «βομβαρδιστή» που είναι το ελάχιστο 3KW) στα περίπου 150ευρώ (δες http://www.neonmanomenidis.gr/greek/transformer.html ). Μετά βρήκα στο ebay τους NST που σου λέω από Γερμανία σε καλή τιμή και τους τσίμπησα. Τελικά κατέληξα να παραγγείλω ένα Tesla Coil από Γερμανία πάλι, 1.6KW που μου βγάζει μέχρι ένα μέτρο arc και έχει έναν ίδιο NST (8KV/200mA).

  Εγώ κατέληξα ότι για πυκνωτές η καλύτερη λύση εκτός των κλασσικών Cornell Dublier 942C20P15K είναι να φτιάξεις MMC με Polypropylene πυκνωτές όπως τους WIMA FKP1. Το thread που είχα ξεκινήσει εγώ είναι http://4hv.org/e107_plugins/forum/fo...2.0#post_99336 αν θες να ρίξεις μια ματιά. Έχω και ένα βίντεο με τέτοιο πηνίο αλλά είναι μεγάλο για το κάνω upload εδώ και στο youtube δεν το βρίσκω τώρα. 
  Σε αυτό αντί για NST έχουν βάλει 2 μετ/στες δυναμικού (potential transformers τους λένε έξω) ανάποδα. Αυτοί είναι μετ/στες για να μετράνε την υψηλή τάση (στην ΔΕΗ) και ουσιαστικά κάνει υποβιβασμό τα πχ 15KV σε 200V για να μπορούν να μετρηθούν από απλό όργανο. Έχε το υπόψη σου και αυτό μπας και βρεις κανέναν. Δες πχ αυτούς http://cgi.ebay.com/Flex-Core-High-V...item48348f31a9

  Για τους MOT καλύτερα άστο, πλήν ότι ΣΚΟΤΩΝΟΥΝ με την μία (ενώ αν «την φας» από μικρό NST θα κλάψεις άλλα θα ζήσεις) είναι και μικρή η τάση εξόδου τους (~2KV) και δεν κάνουν για Tesla Coil. Να τους βάλεις σε σειρά για να βγάλεις παραπάνω τάση είναι επίσης κακή ιδέα γιατί το δευτερεύον τους έχει μόνωση για 2KV και εσύ θα περνάς τα διπλά από μέσα, άρα θα παραδώσουν το πνεύμα τους πολύ γρήγορα. Βασικά έχουν μικρή τάση και μεγάλο ρεύμα, ενώ εσύ θες το αντίθετο. Αντίθετά με τους NST που έχουν αρκετή τάση (>4KV) βάζεις όσους θες παράλληλα και βγάζεις 15KV/1A  :Shocked:  αν θες!  

  Ο NST μου : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVjA-7_bT_Y
  Το Tesla Coil μου: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t6OF_Fs5lE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txYf7GRdl3Y

  PS. Το δικό μου το TC λέω να το δώσω, αν ξέρεις κάποιον που μπορεί να το θέλει… Θα το βάλω και στο forum όταν έχω το δικαίωμα.

----------


## kleidokratorar

Καλησπέρα σας κύριοι.
Απόφοιτος ηλεκτρολιγίας είμαι και σαν πτυχιακή εργασία παραδίδω πηνίο Τέσλα.
Απο αυτά που έχω μάθει είναι πως όντως όπως λέει και ο φίλος παραπάνω οι ΜΟΤ είναι άκρως επικίνδυνοι. Τις εναλακτικές που βρήκα εγώ και μπορείς να βρείς και σχετικά εύκολα και φθηνά είναι οι OBIT( Oil Burn Ignition Transformer ) obit.jpgπου χρησιμοποιούντε στους Dieselοκινητήρες, και τα BugZapperbug1.jpg μέγαλης κλίμακας που είναι για τα έντομα. 

Επίσης για NST πήγα σήμερα να ρωτήσω και που είπαν πως καινούργιος στα 10kV, έως και 100mA κοστίζει γύρω στα 120Euro αλλά μπορεί να μας βρεί μεταχειρισμένο στα 70Euro. 

selectronic πιούς πυκνωτές (συγκεκριμένα) προτείνεις για την κατασκευή του πηνίου;

----------


## Spark

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57384
10-15ε ο ένας περίπου απο ebay

----------

